# Help Id Both Serrasalmus



## Torcombro (May 22, 2017)

Hello cannot someone help me ID these two serrasalmus, what are they the one on the left and right? thank you very much


----------



## Torcombro (May 22, 2017)

Fish on the left 

Fish on the right


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Serralatus


----------

